
SpaceX first stage malfunctions during landing - napsterbr
https://clips.twitch.tv/AdventurousConcernedGazelleKappaWealth
======
mulcahey
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1070386062164283392?s=21](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1070386062164283392?s=21)

Elon: “Grid fin hydraulic pump stalled, so Falcon landed just out to sea.
Appears to be undamaged & is transmitting data. Recovery ship dispatched.”

